# "Mudança Climática deixa o Mundo em Perigo"



## *Dave* (4 Set 2008 às 20:33)

Numa pesquisa pela Internet, fui encontrar o seguinte texto:



> WWI - Worldwatch Institute
> 
> *Mudança Climática deixa o Mundo em Perigo*
> 
> ...



Fonte: _http://www.worldwatch.org.br/artigos/009.html_


----------

